
Cheap Smartphones to Propel App Spending Past $100B - prostoalex
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-02-10/cheap-smartphones-to-propel-app-spending-past-100-billion
======
mig39
Do people who buy cheap smartphones even buy apps?

~~~
dogma1138
Like it was mentioned people from low income brackets are more likely to spend
money on in-app purchases especially those which are designed similarly to
games of chance, lower income people are also likely to impulse buy.

Financial planning is like the chicken and the egg - poor people don't have
good financial planning abilities because they aren't used to having capital
and because they aren't good at financial planning they are more likely to
remain poor even on a steady income.

There were some startups that aimed to fix just that by managing your monthly
expenses and basically giving you a daily allowance almost if you hand over
your salary to them.

